# Problems weeding ss6 using Sticky Flock



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I normally design all of my templates using ss8, ss10, and ss16. I never have any problems weeding the little circles from my sticky flock template, but every single time I design anything in ss6 I have so much trouble getting it to weed! 

The first problem I have is when it starts to cut, I notice that it'll pick up one or two circles in the blade. I usually pause the job and clean out the blade holder with a can of air. Then I can resume it where it left off. Anyone know why it's doing this?

The second problem happens when I start to weed. It looks great at the beginning of the job, but somewhere in the middle it looks like the sticky flock isn't even cut completely through. 

Anyone know any tricks to cut templates using ss6 stones? Please help! I'm sick of picking holes out of templates!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

if the holes are completely round another poster stated a way to get them all off is use a piece of freezer paper and squeegee then peel back

I actually used my work table and it worked perfect sometimes the backing of sticky flock can get too warm and may not be able to hold the holes.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If your blade is picking up little circles, it's probably extended too far out. Strangely, sometimes when I have it extended too far, the circles don't weed as well.

Are you using one pass or two?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm using 2 passes. I'm going to play with the blade a little and try to cut it again...


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

That fixed it! YAY!!! It was definitely the blade causing the problem. Do you normally change your blade settings when you cut ss6 on Sticky Flock? It's a little weird that my same settings weren't working.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I try not to cut ss6 whenever possible. LOL

But two passes might also be overkill for ss6. I never use two passes ever.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I normally cut with one pass but when I noticed it wasn't weeding at all I switched it to two passes hoping that would fix it. The final one was done using two passes and it cut and weeded beautifully once I adjusted my blade.


----------

